# To sell or not to sell



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a hard decision to make I have a baby coming in April and my wife is wanting me to get rid of my dog. I don't want to just get rid of him he's been a great pup, he has his good qualities and bad qualities but he's still very young he just turned one. Also to think about is all the work I put into him and the skill level he is at now he is definitely a started dog with all his basics, hold, casting, whistles, mark, etc... But he also is a cross bred pup from two registered dogs (Labrador / German wirehaired pointer) so he is not registered. I don't want to just rehome him I would like to sell him as a started dog for someone who wants to hunt him. He has all the fundamentals and skill set (very birdy dog) that someone would be looking for to hunt next year. He's been on all types of hunts from dove to geese. So my question is what is a honest and reasonable price for a 1yr old cross bred pup with a season under his belt and has a good foundation to build on?


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Do you have a hunting buddy who'd take him? That way you may still get to hunt with the dog. Monetarily, I would guess you might get $500-1000 out of him, which is a lot less than you'll have in any dog that age registered or not. Being cross bred / unregistered kind of kills the value of what you can sell him for. Why is your wife in such a hurry for you to get rid of something you love though?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

You might be able to sell him to a guide if he is really good. But, to a family he isn't worth much sorry but its the truth. Good luck and it is the wrong time of the year to sell a dog that will only be good for hunting. Sorry.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

...a good home.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Any pics coould be a great hunting dog


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

Wife has never liked dogs but I've gotten by and now we are moving and we will have wood floors and no yard. She can't stand the dog hair or much less the dog being in the house.


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

If you don't plan on keeping the dog, don't sell it. Just give it to someone who will take good care of him. I understand you put a lot of time and training into him, but at the end of the day, that should be a reward in and of itself. 

I would ask around at your local AKC or HRC clubs and see if there is a family with a kid that is looking to get into the sport that could compete with the dog with some alternative form of registration (which I believe both AKC and UKC have). 

I am sure you could find someone to pay for the dog, but whether that is a good home or not is another story entirely.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Out of curiosity do you also drive a mini van?


----------



## Andy B (Feb 12, 2016)

Migillicutty said:


> Out of curiosity do you also drive a mini van?


Made me chuckle, especially after seeing his signature line...Seriously though, I can't imagine not having a supportive wife, I reckon I'm lucky. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

No it's a Mazda 2 I drive over 30k a year so needed something with good mpg had to trade in the jeep.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Hybrid said:


> Wife has never liked dogs but I've gotten by and now we are moving and we will have wood floors and no yard. She can't stand the dog hair or much less the dog being in the house.


I'd be lookin for a new W*^~..... lol


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

as many will verify- get rid of the woman - you will save yourself a ton of money and grief in the long run......next you won't be able to go hunting .....forget watching football .....stop for a beer with the boys ? you're dead when you get home.....Only time will tell...................2 divorces later with my dogs , houses and pension intact regards..........


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

final flight retrievers said:


> i'd be lookin for a new w*^~..... Lol


yup !!! Lmao


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't believe it took to post #12 for someone to say to sell the wife. That is a no brainer. Keep the kid, keep the dog, dump the wife. You will be much happier and probably so will she.
If you keep the wife, sell your rods and reels, guns, softball bat, and any other man toys. You might as well get something for them while you can.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hybrid said:


> Wife has never liked dogs but I've gotten by and now we are moving and we will have wood floors and no yard. She can't stand the dog hair or much less the dog being in the house.


. 
Maybe your second wife will like dogs. ;-)


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Breck said:


> .
> Maybe your second wife will like dogs. ;-)










lolololololol


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

Migillicutty said:


> Out of curiosity do you also drive a mini van?


Choked on my samich. Lol


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

OK! Time for a little test. Place your wife and your dog in the trunk of your car, take an 1 hour drive in the country. When you get home open the trunk...... keep the one that is glade to see you. Problem solved.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

You're not likely to get much, if anything, for a crossbred dog. Maybe a guide that can see the dog work and doesn't care about pedigrees or breeding and just wants a meat dog would take him on?

Seriously, think long and hard before giving up hobbies you love. 

It is possible...and done by millions of families...to have a dog and kids. Didn't she know you hunted before you got married? If she did, asking you to change who you are is unfair. Ask her what she's willing to give up.

I've seen way too many guys have the life sucked out of them by women who think their husband's only hobby should be her. I'd put my foot down on this one. Or else just hand her your testicles so she can carry them in her purse for you, and turn in your man card.

And I'm female.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I promised the Janitor, that I would not post anything on RTF anymore, unless I reaaaalllly knew something about the topic...

I know something about this topic..

My Nuts are in a Ball jar on our Mantel... Its very embarrassing when friends come over.. Some times though,, I get condescending Hugs.....


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

Divorce the woman, keep the dog, cheaper in the long run, and you'll feel better about keeping your manhood.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess, as a happily married woman with 4 children and a big Chesapeake Bay Retriever, I don't really understand why you're asking whether you should sell your dog or give it away. My answer to you, is neither. If hunting is important to you, and your dog is important to you, then why on earth would a wife who loves you want you to give up those things that bring you happiness?

My suggestions are as follows:

1. A heartfelt discussion with the wife. You shouldn't be required to give up your hobbies for the reasons you've outlined. 

2. I would make the following concessions , since this is your hobby and your pet, and not hers:

- you crate train the dog.
- you exercise the dog enough in the morning so your wife doesn't have to deal with it, and in the evening as well.
- take over sweeping/vacuuming floors daily. Yes, I said DAILY, EVERY SINGLE DAY.
- If the dog is a barker, you get a bark collar.

Regarding hardwood floors, we have hardwood throughout our living room and in our bedrooms. It is not an issue with dogs. Keep their nails trimmed, make sure they don't mark in the house, and sweep the floor. End of Story.

Regarding new babies: Also, a non-issue. Dogs are great for kids. As long as you aren't expecting your wife to take care of your dog and a brand new baby with no help from you, things are easily worked out. You can also put the baby in a baby carrier or a stroller, and walk the dog and take the baby with you when you get home from work or before you go to work. Having a dog and a baby is really no big deal. 

However, if you're expecting your wife to take care of the baby and your dog and clean up after you and your dog with no help from you while you go off hunting and having fun with your furry buddy, then you really should give the dog to a trusted friend. Your marriage may not end well in those circumstances, lol.


----------



## Taran (Sep 22, 2014)

http://healthland.time.com/2012/07/09/study-why-dogs-and-cats-make-babies-healthier/

Reporting in the journal _Pediatrics_, researchers say that babies who grow up in homes with a pet — namely a dog or a cat — are less likely to get sick than children who live pet-free. The results bolster the notion that keeping infants’ environments overly sanitized isn’t good for their health. Previous research has linked the presence of pets with a lower risk of allergies among babies, while a recent study in mice found that exposure to household dust from homes with a dog prevented infection with a common respiratory virus that is thought to increase the risk of childhood asthma.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> You're not likely to get much, if anything, for a crossbred dog. Maybe a guide that can see the dog work and doesn't care about pedigrees or breeding and just wants a meat dog would take him on?
> 
> Seriously, think long and hard before giving up hobbies you love.
> 
> ...


yup --------------


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotta feel sorry for the OP at this point/ Divorce lawyers are gonna start trolling RTF regards...


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Final Flight Retrievers said:


> I'd be lookin for a new W*^~..... lol


X2. doesn't sound like a very good match to me. (Working on 43yrs with a gal who had never been around dogs until we started dating, now the knucklehead is on the bed every night).


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Our fifty-third wedding anniversary is in June. For years I fished, hunted and had a dog (or two) and then
got into it more about twenty years ago. My wife simply just tolerated it.....but let me know.....often.....kind of 
like a slow Chinese water torture "thingy". My response was silence......based on the thinly veiled mantra that
"It takes two people to argue." 

Anyway (and at my age the thought process has a tendency to meander some), one day 6-7 years ago, she
simply said, "I'm over it." And she has been much more pleasant to live with. 

Age means nothing when your wife says things like "You are free". Dang....four dogs, a big goose trailer, ATV, two
boats and a 26 foot, old Shasta trailer at a duck camp. Thank God I didn't go overboard. 

So hang in there about forty years or so and keep a low profile. Here is a useful hint....begging is a lost art. Ya
never know, she might come around (or not).

In closing I was tempted to be blunt and tactless about this.....but I'll tone it down a bit. Some "females" take a lot
longer to train than others. This may help, too......silence may be slow......but it is deadly.

Oops, never say deadly when you're old.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Hybrid said:


> I have a hard decision to make I have a baby coming in April and my wife is wanting me to get rid of my dog. I don't want to just get rid of him he's been a great pup, he has his good qualities and bad qualities but he's still very young he just turned one. Also to think about is all the work I put into him and the skill level he is at now he is definitely a started dog with all his basics, hold, casting, whistles, mark, etc... But he also is a cross bred pup from two registered dogs (Labrador / German wirehaired pointer) so he is not registered. I don't want to just rehome him I would like to sell him as a started dog for someone who wants to hunt him. He has all the fundamentals and skill set (very birdy dog) that someone would be looking for to hunt next year. He's been on all types of hunts from dove to geese. So my question is what is a honest and reasonable price for a 1yr old cross bred pup with a season under his belt and has a good foundation to build on?


You have to be sh$&ing me....


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

Hybrid said:


> Wife has never liked dogs but I've gotten by and now we are moving and we will have wood floors and no yard. She can't stand the dog hair or much less the dog being in the house.


Did she pick the house too?


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Hybrid said:


> So my question is what is a honest and reasonable price for a 1yr old cross bred pup with a season under his belt and has a good foundation to build on?


$500 - $1,500.

Sounds like a very nice dog that you have really cared for so work hard to get him into a great new home regardless of price or the time it takes. 


Don


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Hybrid said:


> I have a hard decision to make I have a baby coming in April and my wife is wanting me to get rid of my dog. I don't want to just get rid of him he's been a great pup, he has his good qualities and bad qualities but he's still very young he just turned one. Also to think about is all the work I put into him and the skill level he is at now he is definitely a started dog with all his basics, hold, casting, whistles, mark, etc... But he also is a cross bred pup from two registered dogs (Labrador / German wirehaired pointer) so he is not registered. I don't want to just rehome him I would like to sell him as a started dog for someone who wants to hunt him. He has all the fundamentals and skill set (very birdy dog) that someone would be looking for to hunt next year. He's been on all types of hunts from dove to geese. So my question is what is a honest and reasonable price for a 1yr old cross bred pup with a season under his belt and has a good foundation to build on?


Since you've decided to throw loyalty out the window, the least you can do for the dog is throw the monetary value out with it. Offer him up for free and very carefully interview each potential home and place him where he'll fit best.



P.S. No pants is a bad look on men.


----------



## rhillhouse (Apr 18, 2013)

I've always had registered dogs but the bottom line is that any dog can be a good companion. Make sure the dog get's a good home and good luck with placing him with a hunting family. That's more important than the monies you get.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

You just keep making one bad decision after another. Not laying the law down on dogs and hunting rules from day 1, marrying a chick who doesn't like dogs, knocking her up, letting her even bring up the idea of getting rid of said dog, and moving into a house that isn't dog friendly in her eyes. Sounds like you're a slow learner. You're in for a long miserable life buddy, because unless you get rid of her ain't none of those things coming back. This would be a good time to get a set of nuts and stand up to her and see how that plays out...


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Get your pup in to a good home if you really have no choice or say about the dog staying or going. If the latter I think I would really be evaluating if this is a marriage that will last. She sounds like a very controlling person my friend.

I have been married for 36 years this month, and there were times over the years that I had to give up a dog or two because the family had to come first. It was always a joint decision. Good luck.

P.S. Drag her over to the computer and let her read some of the advice your getting about this situation from the members of this site...................


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

Hybrid said:


> Wife has never liked dogs but I've gotten by and now we are moving and we will have wood floors and no yard. She can't stand the dog hair or much less the dog being in the house.


I think you're looking at selling/getting rid of the wrong thing in your house hold.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

Migillicutty said:


> Out of curiosity do you also drive a mini van?


SHE hasnt decided that yet.....


----------



## Gatzby (Dec 16, 2010)

If you do sell the dog will your wife let you have the money? You could use it to buy some balls. Oh wait you don't need any as you already sold your buddy.


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

That is a tough break I can't imagine giving up a hunting buddy. I do remember baby arrivals, although it has been some time ago, and it does take center stage. Not to make light of the situation because it is a tough decision, but when I read this post I thought of that Brad Paisley fishing song. Good luck and congrats on the new baby.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I'd never, I mean never give up my dog for a women. Just saying, they are a much a part of my home as my kids . Besides, kids greatly benefit from a dog, and a dog can protect and watch over a young child. I know that from experience.


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey Hybrid I bet you are having second thoughts about asking your question on this forum, huh?


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Scott Krueger said:


> SHE hasnt decided that yet.....


You know it's coming with the baby and all.


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

All I can say is unbelievable. This would never happen in my life. When my wife and I started dating I told her I hunt, fish, trap and have dogs, if your not ok with this then there is no sense in dating. We are happily married and have 3 dogs and her 2 cats.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Some, not all, are pretty big talkers when it comes to the women in your lives. Sounds like many have made mistakes along the way. Hybrid does mention, the dog has some "bad qualities"... Have we discussed what these are? What if the dog can't be trusted or doesn't do well with children? Are you all still on the, "get rid of the wife" soapbox? I, like many have lucked out and have a wife that supports my hobbies and passions... I've read it 1,000 times on here that the dog might not be the right fit, could be the case here. Maybe the OP could look for a nice, calm, started dog, down the road, a wirehair that doesn't shed as much??? I know that my wife will never let me have a lab in the house due to the shedding. The tumbleweeds of spaniel hair can be enough sometimes as it is practically a condiment at my house despite cleaning multiple times a week. 

And by some of the disagreements over force fetch and how to transition to cold blinds... I'd certainly be careful obtaining relationship advice via rtf.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"And by some of the disagreements over force fetch and how to transition to cold blinds... I'd certainly be careful obtaining relationship advice via rtf."_

And here I thought he was just trying to find a place to vent and get a bit of sympathy. Opps, wrong room.


----------



## camerona22 (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread is historic in that this is the first time RTF has produced a solution to a posters problem unanimously.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

bshaf said:


> Some, not all, are pretty big talkers when it comes to the women in your lives. Sounds like many have made mistakes along the way. Hybrid does mention, the dog has some "bad qualities"... Have we discussed what these are? What if the dog can't be trusted or doesn't do well with children? Are you all still on the, "get rid of the wife" soapbox? I, like many have lucked out and have a wife that supports my hobbies and passions... I've read it 1,000 times on here that the dog might not be the right fit, could be the case here. Maybe the OP could look for a nice, calm, started dog, down the road, a wirehair that doesn't shed as much??? I know that my wife will never let me have a lab in the house due to the shedding. The tumbleweeds of spaniel hair can be enough sometimes as it is practically a condiment at my house despite cleaning multiple times a week.
> 
> And by some of the disagreements over force fetch and how to transition to cold blinds... I'd certainly be careful obtaining relationship advice via rtf.


No one can walk in Hybrid's shoes but he. He knows the dog and of course, he knows his wife.
Love (marriage) should not include sacrifices... If anyone feels like they are 'sacrificing' something for the one they love, then it seems to me there is something askew in the relationship. 

As a sidebar, I will say that after 21 yrs of being married to a man who did not like or want the dogs in the house (and they spent 99% of their time outside for that reason), it was a bit of an eye opener to find out that after I left, he suddenly thought it was fine to not only let the dogs in, but to let them on the couches and beds. LOL


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"This thread is historic in that this is the first time RTF has produced a solution to a poster's problem unanimously."_

I disagree. Too many posts to go back and re-read, but I'm positive you are wrong.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/DOG0098/videos/491103631067566/


no videos about the wife like this ............


----------



## camerona22 (Jun 10, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> _"This thread is historic in that this is the first time RTF has produced a solution to a poster's problem unanimously."_
> 
> I disagree. Too many posts to go back and re-read, but I'm positive you are wrong.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

If there are issues with this particular dog, then rehoming is a good idea.....and then replacing it with a different dog. But if it's a strict "no dogs ever" rule, that's the game changer.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

haha yall are too much... Let me be more clear "Maverick" is an excellent young pup when it comes to training and hunting he may be somwhat high energy for most and stubborn, but over his first year he has definitley been a quick learner and the most birdy dog ive ever seen. I need to clean up on some obiedence work for sharper reliability but thats to be expected in a young pup. The wife isnt keen on the dog hair and the dog himself but thats not the thing that makes her want to get rid of him. I built a 5' x 10' kennel that i set up on the back patio that i put him in during the day with a porch potty for him to relieve himself and he has access to water and a few toys to stimulate him. The issue for my wife is when i leave him there during the time im gone he will whine and sometimes howl, never barks but the whinning drives my wife crazy. Now if i just keep him inside in his kennel (he doesnt whine) and take him out for training in the morning and then in the evening then he gets to hang out in the living room on his place cot. so i guess my main thing is wanting to have him outside during the day but the whinning has to stop or i will have to just keep him in his kennel from now on till i get home. otherwise i wont be able to keep him specially if his whinning wakes up the baby then ill be in **** creek.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Find a guy with some young kids that's getting them into hunting, he most likely won't have much money, to be able to purchase a dog; but that type of family will appreciate all the work you have put in, and worship the dog for what he can do regardless of being a cross-bred or not. Did this with a dog that sort've ended up coming to us; now that dog hunts with 2 boys, pretty much goes everywhere with them and the pictures just keep coming. Really nothing like it, to be able to help a family who could never afford to purchase a trained dog and know they really appreciate it.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

At least the dog will find a happy home.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

If the dog whines from the day you bring the baby home then I promise you it WONT wake that baby.

When I had my son (he's three now) as soon as he was asleep I was cleaning, vacuuming, doing dishes, all that noisy stuff. I'd place him in a bassinet in the shade to nap and Id blow my whistle while working with my dog at the time, or my husband would be out on the tractor farming... You get the idea.

People would come to the house and my dogs would go insane and it never woke the baby. Best thing you can do is be loud from the day you bring them home.

Plus kids that grow up with dogs are less likely to develope allergies


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> You're not likely to get much, if anything, for a crossbred dog. Maybe a guide that can see the dog work and doesn't care about pedigrees or breeding and just wants a meat dog would take him on?
> 
> Seriously, think long and hard before giving up hobbies you love.
> 
> ...


LOL I am with Sharon on this one, dogs are far more loyal than a woman who wants to change you.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Whining dogs can be an issue, I "hear about it" when my dog do extra barking in the back yard, when my wife is on hours long conference calls. Happens mostly when hormones are flaring. I would suspect that as he matures and learns the new routine then he will settle down as he knows what to expect, when. Just remember that every time someone yells at him to shut up, he is getting attention, so ignoring him is the best option. A whining dog will get you kicked out of my duck blind, I hate whining, so I do understand. And agree with everything Marissa said, kids will sleep through everything.

One more thing, my now 3 yr old was a pretty loud puppy after all her littermates went home. It really helped to put a radio in the room and play soft rock type music all day.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So, if you get rid of this dog who trusts you, and a bit later on , a new dog comes into play ,will you get rid of the baby too? I mean, one new thing trumps another, right? Your wife is in the wrong here-


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Find a guy with some young kids that's getting them into hunting, he most likely won't have much money, to be able to purchase a dog; but that type of family will appreciate all the work you have put in, and worship the dog for what he can do regardless of being a cross-bred or not. Did this with a dog that sort've ended up coming to us; now that dog hunts with 2 boys, pretty much goes everywhere with them and the pictures just keep coming. Really nothing like it, to be able to help a family who could never afford to purchase a trained dog and know they really appreciate it.


I vote for this. Your dog must know he isn't welcome or wanted. From your post above, he's whining because he's not getting what he needs and I'd bet your wife either pointedly ignores him or scolds him for whining. He deserves a home where he's not only worked and exercised, but a welcome part of the family. As for putting a dollar value on him-make the priority a good, loving, forever home.

M


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

https://youtu.be/WwRrKaq0IyY


----------



## cujrh10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Have you tried a bark collar?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Hes very cute...


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I think he is very cute too.

Many people buy a dog when they have a baby and are home alone because they feel safer.

My advice is buy her a Shark or Animal and don't give in on the dog.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

that's a very cool looking dog.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> I think he is very cute too.
> 
> Many people buy a dog when they have a baby and are home alone because they feel safer.
> 
> My advice is buy her a Shark or Animal and don't give in on the dog.


there you go! you could go all the way to a Roomba!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Any chance you could get her to come on hear and get in on the discussion?


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

How do you feel about her whining? Have you told her? I suggest spraying her in the face with a vinegar and water mixture whenever she brings it up.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

Lol I don't think I would want her on here not while she's all crazy and hormonal with a baby inside of her &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Hybrid said:


> Lol I don't think I would want her on here not while she's all crazy and hormonal with a baby inside of her &#55357;&#56834;


I have to agree here. No sense in getting told you can't come here anymore either.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

[*]"When the Man waked up he said, 
'What is Wild Dog doing here?' 
And the Woman said, 
'His name is not Wild Dog any more, 
but the First Friend, 
because he will be our friend 
for always and always and always."
[*]
-* Rudyard Kipling*


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Tony Marshall said:


> How do you feel about her whining? Have you told her? I suggest spraying her in the face with a vinegar and water mixture whenever she brings it up.


THIS is funny!!!!!!!


----------



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

When I married my wife someone asked her if she was going to make me "sell" my dog once we had a kid and get out of hunting until he was older . Her response was " why would I make a man give up something he loves and has so much passion for ". Guess I may be lucky but it's the truth .


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool looking dog does he point ?


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

Dump your wife. This is an early sign of much more to come.


----------



## catfish_joe (Sep 16, 2013)

I suggest just going to craigslist like this guy...


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I would DEFINITELY NOT let your wife see this thread unless you are planning on taking the majority advice.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is some real advise. 

If it's really an issue for your wife and you've made every effort then get rid of the dog.

I would have a real heart to heart and see if y'all can't come to some sort of compromise. Maybe just give it a trial run and if it doesn't work agree to find the dog a new home. I know a lot of the advise about ditching the wife was just joking but some probably serious.

The truth is your marriage is more important than a dog and with a new baby on the way your lives are about to change drastically and the stress level will be going up considerably.

You can always get another dog in a few years but your wife will always be your child's mother.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

So sad to hear. Obviously everyone has an opinion. I just cannot grasp why someone you love would put you in that predicament. My dogs are like my child, and if my husband EVER did that to me, I would soon be a single woman. I would understand if your child had allergies, or there were aggression issues that could not be controlled....This is why (not speaking directly to you) many people shouldn't become pet owners...They feel they are expendable. If I were to get rid of a dog, I would find the best fit home for them...even if it means no cash in your pocket.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Don't have an opinion about the wife but looks like you need to study duck identification before next hunting season.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

He does point but I have barely messed with that side of training since I very rarely hunt quail. 


FieldLab said:


> Cool looking dog does he point ?


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

EdA said:


> Don't have an opinion about the wife but looks like you need to study duck identification before next hunting season.


 Why? Because I killed some coots?


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

Also good news is that as of now I will be keeping maverick and we will see how everything goes when we move and the baby gets here. I also have quite a few people who would have a home for him if things don't work out further down the road.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

If you lives close to Nj I would take him


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a tough situation. My wife isn't crazy about our dog being inside either because of the same issues on the wood floors and we have a new baby too. She didn't want to get rid of him though, she just wanted to make him an outside dog. I put my foot down and said look, the dog is just as much a part of our family as anything else we have. He stays. Get over it. She didn't like it at first but she soon realized that the dog means a lot to me and she got over it somewhat. We still get into little arguments every now and then when the dog does something that she doesn't like but I mean hey, who doesn't argue with their spouse??


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd _much _rather clean wood floors than carpet....

Sounds like the dog is just an indicator of marriage issues. Fix that problem and the dog issue will probably be non-existent.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Hybrid said:


>


What kind in duck is this?

goldeneye hen?


----------



## Taran (Sep 22, 2014)

It could be your wife is just under a lot of stress right now. A move to a new house, a baby coming, plus just being pregnant are all very stressful situations separately. It is never good to make serious permanent decisions in stressful moments. Sounds like you are handling the situation well.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Coots have the best gizzards in the world. They are huge.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

After seeing those photos, I don't think you REALLY intended to "lose" the dog. In addition, I kinda think you "used" the 
forum to make a point.........and finesse "someone" a bit closer to the issue. 

duk4me..._"Coots have the best gizzards in the world. They are huge."_ 

Got that right! 

Slow day for ducks.............gizzards and hearts slow cooked in barbecue sauce made up for it.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

Give the wife to someone else. What kind of woman dislikes dogs? Spare yourself many years of misery. Cut your losses now.


----------



## Boykin (Oct 21, 2015)

I would ask around at your local AKC or HRC clubs and see if there is a family with a kid that is looking to get into the sport that could compete with the dog with some alternative form of registration (which I believe both AKC and UKC have). 
x2


----------



## Henlee (Feb 10, 2013)

Bradybuck said:


> Here is some real advise.
> 
> If it's really an issue for your wife and you've made every effort then get rid of the dog.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind I want to add on to this. Your family is the most important thing and should come first always. 

That said as you keep making sacrifices you start to change from the man you once were. You don't want to arrive at a point where you are no longer the person she fell in love with. That can end a marriage as fast as anything else. I can't tell you if this is where to make a stand, but I can tell you marriage is not supposed to be love and hugs all the time. There are plenty of times marriage is dishes being thrown at the wall and fights so stupid you forget what your fighting about, but it doesn't make you stop. I am trying to warn you that there is a scenario where you end up with no jeep, no dog and no wife. You can lose by giving in to much. 

Tactically speaking she has tolerated the dog and hasn't walked out yet. This will not change. She has left the choice up to you, perhaps to see what you will do. In my very similar experience I bought her a Chihuahua and it all became good. Don't be afraid to get in a fight, you already probably are starting to realize you can't avoid them. They are part of being married as much as anything else and they are not always bad and normally end in some happy times ; ) 

Make the right decision for your family, but remember you are part of the family too. If you get bitter and walk off in five years the difference is the same. You may think you wouldn't now, but you are changing also. You don't want to be in a relationship where you either win or lose all the time. It isn't always easy to be with a difficult woman, but it is worth it and it gets better as you get to know each other better. A lot of this I wish someone told me when I first got married. 
Best of luck.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am a VERY happily Married man.. I have a wonderful marriage....

I have been warned about missing the toilet...

The only time I get to stand up to do my stuff, is when I sneak out in the backyard during a snowstom, and write mt name in the snow...

I get my way sometimes too!

You have to be creative.

How about offering to build her a custom made green house in the backyard.... I mean a really nice one. Heated, plumbing for the flowers, skylights ect ect,,, then in the back of it ,, without telling her,, you build a nice kennel and then, your dog will have it made!

Mrs will Love the idea at first,, but will soon tire from all the work it takes to keep the green house part of it up.. The end result is a heated shop for you,, and a wonderful warm place for Fido, to keep you company AWAY from the wicked witch! 

Hows that! 

Sorry Chris! I #justcanthelpit!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

All you Old timers woulda been all over Gooser for a thread this stupid!!

You woulda all spit the peanuts out of your mouth, and verbally abused Gooser for days!!

All you new guys are light weights! 


This place has changed!!!

I think the thread should be locked before the OP's Mrs reads this thread,,and either murders the husband or it damages her so bad she has to spend Years in counseling... And NO DOUBT She'll drag him with her!!

Chriss... do the guy a favor and lock the thread!! 

( P.S. I really dont want Mrs Gooser to find out I write my name in the snow either)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Your WIFE is carrying YOUR Baby!! Get a clue as to whats important to talk about...

That Kid is gonna be the best thing that ever happened to you.. He or she is Gonna call you Daddy!! NOTHING Better..... even Snap on tools dont compare!!

wake UP!

Gooser,,,,, banned for life.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

When Cindy Lue or Bubba J looks at you with them young doe eyes,and ask you to take them to the park to swing on the swings,, or hit a ball with a bat,, You aint gonna give a flip about a half breed dog.. Give the dog away Daddy!! Go Play with your kid..

When it comes right down toit,, Ya really cant afford to own and train a wellbred dog, till the kids are grown you have made your fortune,, and your young bride BEGS you to retire, and get out of the house ,,, AWAY FROM HER....THEN,,, get adog..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I feel Like Ann Landers!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Meet Gooser and hear one of his many talents: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Ann Landers returns from the grave.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I was going to put my two cents in on this but this previous post is great and says it all:

ChessieMom 







Senior MemberJoin DateAug 2013Posts204









I guess, as a happily married woman with 4 children and a big Chesapeake Bay Retriever, I don't really understand why you're asking whether you should sell your dog or give it away. My answer to you, is neither. If hunting is important to you, and your dog is important to you, then why on earth would a wife who loves you want you to give up those things that bring you happiness?

My suggestions are as follows:

1. A heartfelt discussion with the wife. You shouldn't be required to give up your hobbies for the reasons you've outlined. 

2. I would make the following concessions , since this is your hobby and your pet, and not hers:

- you crate train the dog.
- you exercise the dog enough in the morning so your wife doesn't have to deal with it, and in the evening as well.
- take over sweeping/vacuuming floors daily. Yes, I said DAILY, EVERY SINGLE DAY.
- If the dog is a barker, you get a bark collar.

Regarding hardwood floors, we have hardwood throughout our living room and in our bedrooms. It is not an issue with dogs. Keep their nails trimmed, make sure they don't mark in the house, and sweep the floor. End of Story.

Regarding new babies: Also, a non-issue. Dogs are great for kids. As long as you aren't expecting your wife to take care of your dog and a brand new baby with no help from you, things are easily worked out. You can also put the baby in a baby carrier or a stroller, and walk the dog and take the baby with you when you get home from work or before you go to work. Having a dog and a baby is really no big deal. 

However, if you're expecting your wife to take care of the baby and your dog and clean up after you and your dog with no help from you while you go off hunting and having fun with your furry buddy, then you really should give the dog to a trusted friend. Your marriage may not end well in those circumstances, lol.​


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome back Gooser.  We missed you. Well, I think so, anyway!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL to the bad marriage advice.

I thought of this thread watching the Big Bang Theory (Howard sang it to Bernadette in karaoke scene). Anyone else remember the 70s?:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Getting rid of the marks proves more difficult than getting rid of the woman who left them.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

You must realize if you get rid of this dog, you will probably never be able to get another one because he is at least trained. I hope it all resolves, and if you pitch in with helping to clean, it will end up a positive conclusion.


----------



## 2downtheshore (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow, read this and felt so bad, for kid.

"It could be your wife is just under a lot of stress right now." First Baby, If you ever get to three, or have twins, you could be training tigers and she'd just say whatever........

But seriously, I'm 56 years old, I don't know if it's been mentioned, but I still remember, and cherish, many as clear as the day they happened, all the memories my family's dogs gave me as a young child. I remember the male pointer and labs were bigger than me. They brought so much happiness and exuberant joy into my young life. My mother wasn't a dog person, she grew up in the city. But she saw the joy, happiness and fun the kids and dogs had and the family time together. My mother would put the dog and I in the playpen together while she hung laundry. My somewhat older sister would hitch the dog to my stroller. I was like 6 when my dad cut down an old wood 7 iron and tried to teach us to golf in the back yard and the the lab retrieve the wiffle practice balls, well his at least. That lab and I spent a lot of time in the creak, don't know how my mom tolerated the mud! It was those carefree, best of times. Or the awful sore throats and the dogs would curl up in bed next to you. Trust me, those dogs rose to royalty status in the home once my Mom saw what they meant to her family. 
I know my family was better off having our dogs a part of our lives and those memories will live with me forever.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Easy, show her this. My older lab sleeps with my child every night just about.

He loves that dog to death. And now I have a 8 week old baby and a 1 year old lab. Never crossed my mind to sell.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I despise when people say "get rid of the dog" like he/she is trash..


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you considered that you might be buying the wrong house?

You need a yard for the kid AND the dog.

Maverick will be your boys playmate too.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking back at this thread, it reminded me that my wife had NO pet experience of any kind when we started dating. At the time, my family had a Great Dane. Odd thing about the Danes we had was that, although very gentle and friendly, they didn't lick. The one we had at that time, instead of licking, liked to gently engulf one's arm in his maw, to make friends. Well, the first time Pam came to my house, she was sitting in a low chair when the dog came bounding into the room, spotted her, and, always eager to meet and great, bounded over, and while towering over her, gently, but enthusiastically, gave her his best HOWDY!! We were so used to it, that we didn't really even react, and fortunately, Pam was trusting enough to know that I wasn't going to let anything hurt her. It was a pretty good introduction to the pet owning world. It's been about 43 years and we have raised four javelinas for my research as a graduate student, a couple of raccoons whose mothers had be killed, and three big goofy labs. I am pretty sure that either she REALLY likes me, or has enjoyed the presence of animals in our lives.


----------

